# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Categoria d/10

## giuseppe7782

BUONGIORNO PONGO Questo problema:
- un cliente è titolare di un immobile categoria d/10 , lui è persona fisica posso calcolare IMu aliquota 2permille ( FABBRICATI RURALI STRUMENTALI) anche se lui non è imprenditore agricolo ma semplice persona fisica oppure l'aliquota ordinaria?
in catasto risulta D/10
graz<ie mille

----------


## robil

> BUONGIORNO PONGO Questo problema:
> - un cliente è titolare di un immobile categoria d/10 , lui è persona fisica posso calcolare IMu aliquota 2permille ( FABBRICATI RURALI STRUMENTALI) anche se lui non è imprenditore agricolo ma semplice persona fisica oppure l'aliquota ordinaria?
> in catasto risulta D/10
> graz<ie mille

  La regola vorrebbe che al variare della destinazione d'uso di un immobile si effettui la dovuta variazione catastale. L'intestatario dovrebbe quindi classificare l'immobile in base all'effettivo utilizzo. Quanto all'Imu prevede un agevolazione per terreni e fabbricati strumentali localizzati in territori montani (esenzione) ovvero prevede una distinzione di aliquote per fabbricati strumentali agricoli e altri fabbricati rurali (es. abitazioni rurali). La ratio legis quindi sta nel distinguere e agevolare chi utilizza un immobile nell'ambito dell'attività agricola pertanto si ritiene che l'uso privato oltre a richiedere l'adeguamento catastale sia da assoggettare a IMU in base alle previste aliquote (per uso privato e non per uso agricolo)

----------


## PurpleMike

> La regola vorrebbe che al variare della destinazione d'uso di un immobile si effettui la dovuta variazione catastale. L'intestatario dovrebbe quindi classificare l'immobile in base all'effettivo utilizzo. Quanto all'Imu prevede un agevolazione per terreni e fabbricati strumentali localizzati in territori montani (esenzione) ovvero prevede una distinzione di aliquote per fabbricati strumentali agricoli e altri fabbricati rurali (es. abitazioni rurali). La ratio legis quindi sta nel distinguere e agevolare chi utilizza un immobile nell'ambito dell'attività agricola pertanto si ritiene che l'uso privato oltre a richiedere l'adeguamento catastale sia da assoggettare a IMU in base alle previste aliquote (per uso privato e non per uso agricolo)

  Buono a sapersi, avendo un caso perfettamente sovrapponibile a quello in oggetto.
In caso si effettui una variazione catastale (per classificare l'immobile in base all'effettivo utilizzo) questa è retroattiva o si considera valida dal momento in cui interviene la variazione?

----------


## robil

> Buono a sapersi, avendo un caso perfettamente sovrapponibile a quello in oggetto.
> In caso si effettui una variazione catastale (per classificare l'immobile in base all'effettivo utilizzo) questa è retroattiva o si considera valida dal momento in cui interviene la variazione?

  Dièpenderà dalla data che si sceglie di dichiarare al momento della variazione. Le variazioni catastali devono per legge essere presentate entro determinati tempi (es. 30 giorni...) dal verificarsi dell'evento (es. cessazione attività e destinazione locali ad altri usi (es. da ufficio ad abitazione). Ovviamente dichiararare una data retroattiva oltre i tempi previsti (es. 30 giorni) comporta l'applicazione di sanzioni (per maggiori dettagli consiglio di rivolgersi a un tecnico - geometra, ingegnere, architetto - )

----------


## PurpleMike

> Dièpenderà dalla data che si sceglie di dichiarare al momento della variazione. Le variazioni catastali devono per legge essere presentate entro determinati tempi (es. 30 giorni...) dal verificarsi dell'evento (es. cessazione attività e destinazione locali ad altri usi (es. da ufficio ad abitazione). Ovviamente dichiararare una data retroattiva oltre i tempi previsti (es. 30 giorni) comporta l'applicazione di sanzioni (per maggiori dettagli consiglio di rivolgersi a un tecnico - geometra, ingegnere, architetto - )

  Ti ringrazio per la risposta.

----------


## MARIA04

Buonasera, Ho un dubbio su questo caso :Una contribuente  pensionata possiede dei terreni in un comune montano dati in affitto con regolare contratto al coniuge coltivatore diretto.Inoltre, ha provveduto ad accatastare un fabbricato rurale strumentale , mai  censito al catasto terreni nella cat.D/10 .Ha diritto all'esenzione imu?Oppure  era necessario stipulare un ulteriore contratto di affitto solo  per il fabbricato rurale per usufruire dell'esenzione?

----------


## robil

> Buonasera, Ho un dubbio su questo caso :Una contribuente  pensionata possiede dei terreni in un comune montano dati in affitto con regolare contratto al coniuge coltivatore diretto.Inoltre, ha provveduto ad accatastare un fabbricato rurale strumentale , mai  censito al catasto terreni nella cat.D/10 .Ha diritto all'esenzione imu?Oppure  era necessario stipulare un ulteriore contratto di affitto solo  per il fabbricato rurale per usufruire dell'esenzione?

  Il soggetto passivo IMU è il titolare del diritto reale sull'Immobile (proprietà, usufrutto, uso, abitazione...). La locazione/affitto che sia regitrato o meno non "produce" in capo al conduttore (colui che affitta, in questo caso il coltivatore) la soggettività passiva. Pertanto da una "stretta" interpretazione delle norme l'IMU rimane a carico della proprietaria. Se al stessa non è a sua volta coltivatore diretto / allevatore e quindi l'immobile non è dalla stessa utilizzato nell'ambito di una attività agricola "sarebbe" soggetta a IMU posto che l'immobile in capo al soggetto passivo non è considerabile strumentale all'attività (l'attività infatti è gestita da altri soggetti). Anche nei comuni montani infatti gli immobili rurali se non strumentali sono soggetti a IMU. La situazione descritta tuttavia non si esclude possa essere oggetto di chiarimenti da parte dell'agenzia delle entrate e da parte dei comuni interessati.

----------


## MARIA04

> Il soggetto passivo IMU è il titolare del diritto reale sull'Immobile (proprietà, usufrutto, uso, abitazione...). La locazione/affitto che sia regitrato o meno non "produce" in capo al conduttore (colui che affitta, in questo caso il coltivatore) la soggettività passiva. Pertanto da una "stretta" interpretazione delle norme l'IMU rimane a carico della proprietaria. Se al stessa non è a sua volta coltivatore diretto / allevatore e quindi l'immobile non è dalla stessa utilizzato nell'ambito di una attività agricola "sarebbe" soggetta a IMU posto che l'immobile in capo al soggetto passivo non è considerabile strumentale all'attività (l'attività infatti è gestita da altri soggetti). Anche nei comuni montani infatti gli immobili rurali se non strumentali sono soggetti a IMU. La situazione descritta tuttavia non si esclude possa essere oggetto di chiarimenti da parte dell'agenzia delle entrate e da parte dei comuni interessati.

  Il Comune interessato richiede un contratto di affitto per il fabbricato. Quando è stato stipulato il contratto di fondo rustico  per i terreni,  il fabbricato non risultava nel catasto terreni come"fabbricato rurale", quindi  era compreso nel terreno, in seguito è stato accatastato nel catasto fabbricati . L'art9 c. 3.bis del dpr 577/93  lega la ruralità strumentale del fabbricato ad una condizione oggettiva, che è la strumentalità all'esercizio dell'attività agricola, quindi opera anche in assenza del legame fra possesso e conduzione, nel senso che è assicurata la ruralità  anche nel caso in cui il fabbricato venga concesso in conduzione ad altro soggetto diverso dal possessore.Sarà poi il possessore a beneficiare dell'esenzione IMU. Era proprio necessario stipulare un secondo contratto?grazie

----------


## robil

> Il Comune interessato richiede un contratto di affitto per il fabbricato. Quando è stato stipulato il contratto di fondo rustico  per i terreni,  il fabbricato non risultava nel catasto terreni come"fabbricato rurale", quindi  era compreso nel terreno, in seguito è stato accatastato nel catasto fabbricati . L'art9 c. 3.bis del dpr 577/93  lega la ruralità strumentale del fabbricato ad una condizione oggettiva, che è la strumentalità all'esercizio dell'attività agricola, quindi opera anche in assenza del legame fra possesso e conduzione, nel senso che è assicurata la ruralità  anche nel caso in cui il fabbricato venga concesso in conduzione ad altro soggetto diverso dal possessore.Sarà poi il possessore a beneficiare dell'esenzione IMU. Era proprio necessario stipulare un secondo contratto?grazie

  Non entro nel merito di ruralità e/o di strumentalità. Ai fini Imu che l'immobile sia accatastato o meno, che risulti dal catasto terreni o dal catasto fabbricati non rileva posto che anche in assenza di accatastamento sarebbe soggetto a IMU (in caso di inagibilità si gode di una agevolazione del 50% cosi come in altri casi..). Ciò che rileva è l'esistenza del diritto reale (proprietà, uso, abitazione, usufrutto). Il titolare di questo diritto reale è il soggetto passivo IMU.

----------


## MARIA04

grazie per l'aiuto

----------


## robil

> grazie per l'aiuto

  Spero di essere stato chiaro. In breve: l'IMU è dovuta dal proprietario, se il proprietario non è coltivatore diretto o imprenditore agricolo l'immobile non può essere detenuto quale immobile strumentale (non siamo nell'ambito di applicazione dell'aliquota per immobili stumentali). Pertanto indipendentemente dall'accatastamento o meno l'IMU è dovuta dal proprietario (non dall'affittuario). Il fatto che l'immobile sia o meno accatastato autonomamente al catasto fabbricati rileva unicamente con riferimento al parametro di calcolo nel primo caso (se accatastato) sarà la rendita catastale, nel secondo caso sarà la rendita di immobili similari (stima). 
Non si esclude tuttavia a mio parere l'emanazione di chiariemnti o  nuovi provvedimenti per casi simili a questo ossia nel caso di immobile di proprietà di soggetto non imprenditore agricolo ma di fatto da sempre utilizzato da altri soggetti (in comodato,  in affitto) esclusivamente come immobile rurale strumentale.

----------

